# Washing Machine Drain Through Brick Wall?



## rkersh409 (Mar 10, 2013)

My parents are wanting to move the hotwater heater, washer and dryer to make room for some cabinets. Where they are now was the exterior wall with brick on the other side of the wall. They had a room built and now want to move everything to the other side of the wall. Should be an easy project to pull the paneling and run the lines through the brick. But was wondering about the washing machine drain. If I drill a 2" hole through the brick and install a 90 to the top of the drain pipe can I just run the rubber drain hose through the brick and into the 90?


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

You need to post some pictures.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

rkersh409 said:


> My parents are wanting to move the hotwater heater, washer and dryer to make room for some cabinets. Where they are now was the exterior wall with brick on the other side of the wall. They had a room built and now want to move everything to the other side of the wall.


Was a room built onto the opposite side of the exterior wall that the washer/dryer is on?


----------



## rkersh409 (Mar 10, 2013)

hammerlane said:


> Was a room built onto the opposite side of the exterior wall that the washer/dryer is on?


Yes it covers the entire side of the house. The dryer vent has already been run and is 90 in the wall and running about 5 feet to the new exterior wall.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

rkersh409 said:


> But was wondering about the washing machine drain.


Is there a standpipe or is the washer draining into a laundry tub?


----------



## rkersh409 (Mar 10, 2013)

It has a standpipe inside the wall with the standard drain/valve box recessed into the wall.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

The wall box that integrates the standpipe with the supplies makes a lot more sense to me. If the supplies leak the water goes down the standpipe, not in the wall.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Short answer is no. What you need to do is open the wall and face the Washer box to the new room.


----------



## rkersh409 (Mar 10, 2013)

Ghostmaker said:


> Short answer is no. What you need to do is open the wall and face the Washer box to the new room.


Do they make one that is deep enough to go through brick, foam board and plywood?


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

rkersh409 said:


> Do they make one that is deep enough to go through brick, foam board and plywood?


Who is the they you are referring to?


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Use 2- 45 degree fittings on the pipe above the trap to get it to the new box. Oatey makes a box that can be fastened to the brick with tap-cons.


----------



## rkersh409 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks, you all have been a big help. Now the fun part, to drill through the brick.


----------

